# Storia



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2016)

Della storia degli ultimi 155 anni quale periodo conoscete meno...?
Intendo magari la sinistra storica o il '68.
E cosa di ciò che non avete vissuto, quindi è strettamente correlato alla vostra età, vi ha incuriosito e vi siete presi la briga di approfondire partendo dalla scuola o dopo e con quali mezzi?

P.S. Mi auguro che non diventi un noiosissimo sfoggio di erudizione.


----------



## perplesso (3 Gennaio 2016)

della storia italiana, i periodi che ho dovuto approfondire maggiormente per i fatti miei sono il Ventennio ed i dopoguerra

quelli che conosco meno, perchè mi manca il tempo, direi il periodo del "brigantaggio" meridionale.


della storia non italiana, mi sono dovuto rifare daccapo tutto il periodo della mattanza francese e la storia americana.  chè quello che ci veniva propinato a scuola, almeno ai miei tempi, era da buttare nel fuoco.

conosco meno e vorrei conoscere di più della storia giapponese e sudamericana.


----------



## spleen (4 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Della storia degli ultimi 155 anni quale periodo conoscete meno...?
> Intendo magari la sinistra storica o il '68.
> E cosa di ciò che non avete vissuto, quindi è strettamente correlato alla vostra età, vi ha incuriosito e vi siete presi la briga di approfondire partendo dalla scuola o dopo e con quali mezzi?
> 
> P.S. Mi auguro che non diventi un noiosissimo sfoggio di erudizione.


Conoscere la storia non è semplice, io ne sono un appassionato, ma la profondità delle mie conoscenze è purtroppo limitata e a macchia di leopardo su periodi.
Conosco poco il post risorgimento, cosa a cui vorrei ovviare, conosco invece abbastanza bene le due guerre mondiali, soprattutto la prima, dal momento che mio nonno e mio papà sono stati testimoni diretti e anche perchè dove vivo io ci sono una miriade di appassionati e collezionisti di memorie sulla grande guerra. (Anche io possiedo nel mio piccolo foto dellla WW1 scattate in questa zona).
Ultimamente non c' è quasi paese qui nei dintorni che non organizzi mostre, conferenze, presenti libri sull' argomento, dato che siamo al centenario.
Poi ovviamente conosco abbastanza bene la storia della Serenissima, ma non siamo nel periodo del quale tu chiedi.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2016)

A me incuriosiscono i mezzi. E mi domando anche cosa sappiano i giovani degli ultimi cinquant'anni. 
Ho sentito venticinquenni totalmente ignari di ciò che è accaduto negli anni settanta.
Mi domando anche perché sia una delle materie più odiate a scuola.


----------



## Spot (4 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me incuriosiscono i mezzi. E mi domando anche cosa sappiano i giovani degli ultimi cinquant'anni.
> Ho sentito venticinquenni totalmente ignari di ciò che è accaduto negli anni settanta.
> Mi domando anche perché sia una delle materie più odiate a scuola.


Ma a scuola non si studiano gli ultimi 50 anni... Noi non siamo andati oltre Giolitti, con uno studio sommarissimo degli eventi della seconda guerra mondiale (ricordo che mandavamo giù elenchi di causa-effetto del conflitto e basta).
Io personalmente non so assolutamente nulla, o meglio ho una serie di nozioni sparse e incongruenti che non saprei organizzare in un discorso finito e che tendo a dimenticare.
Sempre desiderato approfondire (soprattutto gli anni di piombo per l'Italia, ma boh, molto bella anche la questione del golpe al congresso dei deputati in Spagna, per citarne due che ricordo).
Sempre rimandato.


----------



## Ryoga74 (4 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma a scuola non si studiano gli ultimi 50 anni... Noi non siamo andati oltre Giolitti, con uno studio sommarissimo degli eventi della seconda guerra mondiale (ricordo che mandavamo giù elenchi di causa-effetto del conflitto e basta).
> Io personalmente non so assolutamente nulla, o meglio ho una serie di nozioni sparse e incongruenti che non saprei organizzare in un discorso finito e che tendo a dimenticare.
> Sempre desiderato approfondire (soprattutto gli anni di piombo per l'Italia, ma boh, molto bella anche la questione del golpe al congresso dei deputati in Spagna, per citarne due che ricordo).
> Sempre rimandato.


Stesso mio problema... A scuola si tende a considerare il corso di storia quasi superfluo, prima di tutto da insegnanti e programmi scolastici [emoji29] così si finisce per avere nozioni sommarie, buchi mostruosi e un'attenzione alla materia pressoché nulla da parte degli studenti.
Anche io nel programma scolastico mi sono fermato con lo studio del dopoguerra, gli anni '70/80 e quelli contemporanei nemmeno erano contemplati nel programma...


----------



## perplesso (4 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me incuriosiscono i mezzi. E mi domando anche cosa sappiano i giovani degli ultimi cinquant'anni.
> Ho sentito venticinquenni totalmente ignari di ciò che è accaduto negli anni settanta.
> Mi domando anche perché sia una delle materie più odiate a scuola.


credo sia presto per poter dare un quadro degli anni '70-'80.   è passato troppo poco tempo e troppi protagonisti di quelle stagioni sono ancora vivi.

c'è anche da dire che storici e storiografi sono quasi sempre troppo di parte per essere totalmente affidabili e alle superiori non c'è il tempo per fare dei raffronti.   ed anche gli insegnanti non brilla(va)no per equilibrio.

ai miei tempi, la GMII si faceva tutta,ma avessi trovato uno/a professore/ssa disposto a parlare delle foibe, per esempio.

L'unico era il prof di scienze che ovviamente per questo era tacciato di "fascismo"


----------



## spleen (4 Gennaio 2016)

Rammento che ai miei tempi si chiamava - Storia ed educazione civica, perchè le due cose erano state illuminatamente  accostate. E' sempre stata la mia materia preferita, riuscivo anche a scrivere intere facciate nei compiti con domande aperte, bei tempi.

Per tornare alla tua domanda Brunetta, non saprei dirti dei mezzi, invece mi riallaccio al discorso delle motivazioni, ci sono ragazzi giovanissimi qui da me che siccome hanno in casa reperti della ww1 o li cercano col metal detector, oppure solo perchè ne hanno sentito parlare dagli avi, sanno tutto di questo argomento.
Diventano collezionisti e si preparano.
Poi in alcuni casi la cosa si ferma all'argomento, ma vedo che alcuni estendono, si interessano, completano.

La storia recente (degli anni 70 per esempio) è misconosciuta, eppure sarebbe una grande opportunità, sapere delle brigate rosse o del crack del banco ambrosiano, di Sindona e di Calvi e anche magari di Guido Carli e di Ambrosoli aiuterebbe a capire il contemporaneo.
Ma che ci vuoi fare, ad un popolo che al 47% non conosce nemmeno cos'è l'inflazione...............
Mamma Rai però ricordo che tempo fa ha girato delle fiction sull'argomento.


----------



## brenin (4 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Rammento che ai miei tempi si chiamava - Storia ed educazione civica, perchè le due cose erano state illuminatamente  accostate. E' sempre stata la mia materia preferita, riuscivo anche a scrivere intere facciate nei compiti con domande aperte, bei tempi.
> 
> Per tornare alla tua domanda Brunetta, non saprei dirti dei mezzi, invece mi riallaccio al discorso delle motivazioni, ci sono ragazzi giovanissimi qui da me che siccome hanno in casa reperti della ww1 o li cercano col metal detector, oppure solo perchè ne hanno sentito parlare dagli avi, sanno tutto di questo argomento.
> Diventano collezionisti e si preparano.
> ...


Hai messo il dito nella piaga...... penso che ben difficilmente la verità verrà a galla,troppi interessi "incrociati", troppi protagonisti dell'epoca ( o chi per essi )  ancora in attività,una magistratura con comportamenti "bizzarri" , il Vaticano, e quanti altri ancora........ Mamma Rai... altra nota dolente..... 
Piazza Fontana a Milano,Pinelli che vola dalla questura di Milano,lo scandalo Banco Ambrosiano..... un pezzo di storia che rimarrà - chissà ancora per quanto - nelle tenebre.
Sul crac di Sindona si è scritto di ogni erba e un fascio,come per "mani pulite", ed alla fine che ne è rimasto ? Condanne esemplari ? Nemmeno l'ombra.


----------



## Spot (4 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> credo sia presto per poter dare un quadro degli anni '70-'80.   è passato troppo poco tempo e troppi protagonisti di quelle stagioni sono ancora vivi.
> 
> c'è anche da dire che storici e storiografi sono quasi sempre troppo di parte per essere totalmente affidabili e alle superiori non c'è il tempo per fare dei raffronti.   ed anche gli insegnanti non brilla(va)no per equilibrio.
> 
> ...


Non è un problema storiografico, è un problema di programmi.
Come moltre altre cose (la letteratura americana tutta, la cultura italiana e europea dal postmodernismo in poi etc) sono cose che il ragazzo italiano, in qualità di scolaro, non affronta.

O le si incontra/approfondisce per altre vie o nulla. Molto fanno i gusti personali.
Io ne so poco perchè non mi sono mai avvicinata alla saggistica storica, al contrario di altri campi.
Però, rispondendo a Brunetta, c'è da tener presente che i ragazzi dai 20 ai 30 fondamentalmente non leggono, per niente. 
E forse spesso non guardano neppure (per dirne una, Blu Notte faceva dei servizi molto belli..)


----------



## banshee (4 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma a scuola non si studiano gli ultimi 50 anni... Noi non siamo andati oltre Giolitti, con uno studio sommarissimo degli eventi della seconda guerra mondiale (ricordo che mandavamo giù elenchi di causa-effetto del conflitto e basta).
> Io personalmente non so assolutamente nulla, o meglio ho una serie di nozioni sparse e incongruenti che non saprei organizzare in un discorso finito e che tendo a dimenticare.
> Sempre desiderato approfondire (soprattutto gli anni di piombo per l'Italia, ma boh, molto bella anche la questione del golpe al congresso dei deputati in Spagna, per citarne due che ricordo).
> Sempre rimandato.


Quoto. A scuola si arriva a malapena (e sempre di corsa) al secondo conflitto mondiale....da lì in poi, il buio. 
E io sono andata a scuola negli anni '90. Mi chiedo se per chi va a scuola adesso le cose siano cambiate....visti gli avvenimenti importanti degli ultimi 20 anni....


----------



## brenin (4 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me incuriosiscono i mezzi. E mi domando anche cosa sappiano i giovani degli ultimi cinquant'anni.
> *Ho sentito venticinquenni totalmente ignari di ciò che è accaduto negli anni settanta.
> Mi domando anche perché sia una delle materie più odiate a scuola.*


*


*Partendo dal grassetto,provo a dare la mia ipotesi..... la storia contemporanea,diciamo dagli anni '60 ad oggi, per essere compresa va approfondita. E per approfondita non intendo studiare pedissequamente sul libro di testo ,ma  approfondire la lettura/l'argomento coinvolgendo e leggendo " fonti " d'informazione diverse al fine di trarne una auspicabile "opinione" personale. E qui comincia il problema..... del perchè la storia - come asserisci - è una delle materie più odiate a scuola. Forse anche dipende dal "come" viene insegnata,dalla capacità dell'insegnante di coinvolgere la classe,di valutare/considerare entrambe le facce della medaglia,di discuterne con gli alunni cercando di essere " super partes " o - comunque - ispirando agli ascoltatori il desiderio di "andare a fondo" all'argomento. Ma a quanti giovani interessa tutto questo ? E qui mi collego a Spleen citando un caso emblematico : il crac Banco Ambrosiano,ove una banca intestataria di centinaia di immobili in tutt'Italia è stata liquidata in 48 ore, diciamo a "forfait" coinvolgendo nel nuovo azionariato " pubblico e privato "..... a chi può interessare dei nostri giovani della " longa manu " dello Ior ?  o delle famosi stragi ?


----------



## perplesso (4 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non è un problema storiografico, è un problema di programmi.
> Come moltre altre cose (la letteratura americana tutta, la cultura italiana e europea dal postmodernismo in poi etc) sono cose che il ragazzo italiano, in qualità di scolaro, non affronta.
> 
> O le si incontra/approfondisce per altre vie o nulla. Molto fanno i gusti personali.
> ...


ho fatto le superiori tra fine anni '80 ed primi anni '90, quindi era materialmente impossibile che i programmi scolastici prevedessero qualcosa oltre gli anni '60.

va poi tenuto conto che all'epoca mia, la maturità era fatta diversamente.  se Storia non era tra le materie sorteggiate, a fine primo quadrimestre della quinta, sostanzialmente veniva abbandonata.

letteratura poteva essere un discorso diverso, visto che italiano era fisso, scritto ed orale.     così come per la letteratura americana ed anglosassone in genere, visto che inglese come materia per l'orale da me allo scientifico usciva spesso.

ma lì dovevi avere culo di beccare il professore giusto.    con la mia, che ci faceva fare le versioni dall'inglese shakespeariano a quello moderno, sarebbe stato impensabile andare oltre l'800 inglese.   visto che oltretutto odiava gli americani.....


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2016)

Fino a pochi decenni fa anche gli storici sostenevano che non si potesse fare storia recente.
Ma è, a pensarci, paradossale che si possa pensare di poter ricostruire meglio gli eventi di cui non si possono sentire i testimoni, come se la ricostruzione del passato non si facesse anche sulle testimonianze rimaste.
Con mezzi intendevo quali testi o documenti o filmati.

Le fiction televisive sono sempre anche un'opera utile anche se inevitabilmente danno un punto di vista.
Poi a me basta una messa in piega sbagliata per irritarmi. 
I particolari insignificanti mi colpiscono. Avevo trovato insopportabile che avessero ricostruito l'assassinio di Calabresi in un vietta di fronte a una casa d'epoca, mentre era avvenuto in una larga via di traffico di fronte a un palazzo moderno, molto elegante.


----------



## Nobody (4 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Della storia degli ultimi 155 anni quale periodo conoscete meno...?
> Intendo magari la sinistra storica o il '68.
> E cosa di ciò che non avete vissuto, quindi è strettamente correlato alla vostra età, vi ha incuriosito e vi siete presi la briga di approfondire partendo dalla scuola o dopo e con quali mezzi?
> 
> P.S. Mi auguro che non diventi un noiosissimo sfoggio di erudizione.


in passato mi ha interessato molto il periodo a cavallo tra 800 e 900... la nascita delle leghe socialiste contadine in Emilia, quello così ben narrato da Bertolucci.
Il periodo che vorrei approfondire meglio è quello dagli anni '30 alla fine della seconda guerra mondiale. Perchè determinante per capire il mondo di oggi, e perchè essendo la storia fatta dai vincitori, penso siano tante le motivazioni e i fatti omessi.


----------



## bettypage (4 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Della storia degli ultimi 155 anni quale periodo conoscete meno...?
> Intendo magari la sinistra storica o il '68.
> E cosa di ciò che non avete vissuto, quindi è strettamente correlato alla vostra età, vi ha incuriosito e vi siete presi la briga di approfondire partendo dalla scuola o dopo e con quali mezzi?
> 
> P.S. Mi auguro che non diventi un noiosissimo sfoggio di erudizione.


Ultimamente mi sono appassionata al revisionismo  del risorgimento. Periodo studiato da cani come tutta la storia moderna e contemporanea. L ultimo anno delle superiori invece ho approfondito autonomamente il 68 in ambito letterario e gli anni di piombo in ambito storico, l input è singolare, l ho avuto da gruppi musicali che ascoltavo e ascolto tutt'ora .
I mezzi sono stati libri, internet e approfondimenti televisivi tipo " la storia siamo noi".

Penso che la storia più vicina abbia ricadute politiche troppo dirette e rischierebbe di influenzare menti in formazione e per questo sovente è rischioso spiegarla. Il mio prof di storia e filosofia era davvero super partes, non ho mai capito da che parte stesse, di contro era di una noia mortale, capacità di suscitare interesse pari a zero. La dovessi insegnare io cercherei di far capire ai ragazzi che le passioni dei singoli hanno creato movimenti collettivi in grado di sovvertire l ordine precostituito, giovani come loro che mossi da ideali hanno fatto la storia, cercando di attualizzarla insomma.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ultimamente mi sono appassionata al revisionismo  del risorgimento. Periodo studiato da cani come tutta la storia moderna e contemporanea. L ultimo anno delle superiori invece ho approfondito autonomamente il 68 in ambito letterario e gli anni di piombo in ambito storico, l input è singolare, l ho avuto da gruppi musicali che ascoltavo e ascolto tutt'ora .
> I mezzi sono stati libri, internet e approfondimenti televisivi tipo " la storia siamo noi".
> 
> Penso che la storia più vicina abbia ricadute politiche troppo dirette e rischierebbe di influenzare menti in formazione e per questo sovente è rischioso spiegarla. Il mio prof di storia e filosofia era davvero super partes, non ho mai capito da che parte stesse, di contro era di una noia mortale, capacità di suscitare interesse pari a zero. La dovessi insegnare io cercherei di far capire ai ragazzi che le passioni dei singoli hanno creato movimenti collettivi in grado di sovvertire l ordine precostituito, giovani come loro che mossi da ideali hanno fatto la storia, cercando di attualizzarla insomma.


Forse suscitare noia o meglio non trasmettere passione non è super partes.


----------



## bettypage (4 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse suscitare noia o meglio non trasmettere passione non è super partes.


E ma infatti, ma su temi in cui inevitabilmente ti accendi ti esponi e lui non si accendeva mai!


----------



## Horny (4 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me incuriosiscono i mezzi. E mi domando anche cosa sappiano i giovani degli ultimi cinquant'anni.
> Ho sentito venticinquenni totalmente ignari di ciò che è accaduto negli anni settanta.
> Mi domando anche perché sia una delle materie più odiate a scuola.


odiata?
strano....anzi, da noi era gradita ai più.
io ho pure scelto il tema di storia.
ora mi ricordo poco/nulla, una vergogna.
comunque a me sono sempre interessati tantissimo gli anni 1950-70



Brunetta ha detto:


> Fino a pochi decenni fa anche gli storici sostenevano che non si potesse fare storia recente.
> Ma è, a pensarci, paradossale che si possa pensare di poter ricostruire meglio gli eventi di cui non si possono sentire i testimoni, come se la ricostruzione del passato non si facesse anche sulle testimonianze rimaste.
> Con mezzi intendevo quali testi o documenti o filmati.
> 
> ...


la cosa di calabresi l'avevo notata pure io.
la storia a 10, 20 anni di distanza si può fare benissimo, perché no?



banshee ha detto:


> Quoto. A scuola si arriva a malapena (e sempre di corsa) al secondo conflitto mondiale....da lì in poi, il buio.
> E io sono andata a scuola negli anni '90. Mi chiedo se per chi va a scuola adesso le cose siano cambiate....visti gli avvenimenti importanti degli ultimi 20 anni....


dipende dall'insegnante.
anni 84-89, arrivammo agli anni 50, lei sarebbe andata pure avanti,
non aspettava altro....
ma noi chiedemmo un paio di settimane di stop anticipato delle lezioni, per studiare la mattina


----------



## Nobody (4 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fino a pochi decenni fa anche gli storici sostenevano che non si potesse fare storia recente.
> Ma è, a pensarci, paradossale che si possa pensare di poter ricostruire meglio gli eventi di cui non si possono sentire i testimoni, come se la ricostruzione del passato non si facesse anche sulle testimonianze rimaste.
> Con mezzi intendevo quali testi o documenti o filmati.
> 
> ...


Non l'ho vista... il volo del Pino dalla finestra come l'hanno ricostruito? Il solito malore alla Cucchi?


----------

